# Fresh [email protected] Farm



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

In what I anticipate being the biggest year in Crawford Farm's very short history, I want to share pictures of my offspring with y'all complete strangers. I have 3 on the ground atm and expect 2 more mommas to drop between now and August. ENJOY!


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

[email protected] months old








The Courtship


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

the spoils


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

The traditional babies are a product of the dad in the pictures above who is a Boer/Savannah mix. Momma Red is a commercial Boer. Next Momma and baby I don't have pics of dad but he is some type of Boer and or savannah mix and momma is a Spanish.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Boers are both little Billies. The Spanish is a doe..


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. I'm very excited about what this kidding Season has in store for my little farm. The site to these billies died of kidney failure because he was being fattened for the stock yard when I bought him so I'm hoping to get a Billy out of him to replace the current farm sire when his time is up here. hopefully out of my traditional doe because I'd rather keep Red. But we will make it work either way.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww, look at those ears!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute babies.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute babies.


Thank you! I very thankful to be blessed with these healthy babies.


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

This traditional doe may also be bred to the savannah Boer buck. A single if anything at all. If not then she will be due sometime around August along with this other Spanish doe, from this Commercial buck who will be a yr old in July


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice goats! Love all the green grass growing, what part of the country are you located?


----------



## crawly (Apr 15, 2014)

Northern Middle TN. About 60 miles or so north of Nashville. Been warm and rainy here in the past couple of weeks.


----------

